# mounting nepenthes



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Re: mounting nepenthes
oh hey, I didnt' know you were a DB member. Cool!

I have never mounted them before. Some are epiphytic, but I have never grown those kind. I would think putting them in a pot and on the bottom of your tank would work because it would give them more room for upward growth. You may want to post this as a thread and maybe someone else could help you with that.

They don't post a problem for the frogs, so no worries. Thanks!
Kristi

Quote:
Originally Posted by hylahill
Hi Kristi,

I just got your nepenthes I bought from you on eBay (hylahill) and I was wondering, can I mount them as epiphytes with sphagnum just like I mount most of my orchids in the tanks?

Thanks,

Cliff

P.S. The plants look great! Do I have to worry about my darts with them? I am assuming not...
__________________


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Anybody out there have any experience growing nepenthes in their vivs? Mounted as an Epiphyte?

I think quite a few of them are epiphytic. I was at a plant show in San Fran a couple of years ago that was based on carnivorous plants and quite a few of them were mounting in those hanging wood slotted orchid boxes. I have only ever grown mine in pots. 

Input anybody?


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I tried, as a small cutting put in a moss patch on wood. Once it sent out a few roots that hit the bottom, it tuned into a huge monster overnight that tried to rip the top off the tank and take over the house. If the viv were much larger (I think that was a 20 gal. tank) it would have looked nice, but as it was it was just crowding the sides and top. That particular one (no ID) also grew pitchers more than large enough to eat a small frog, if I'd had any in there :-/


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

That's the nepenthes that I know. Course I'm counting on Kristi, who knows a whole lot more than I do about these things, to be right on with the dwarf selections I got from her. 

Your description is exactly what I read about them in the rain forest-they start as a harmless little rosette, and, as soon as an opportunity presents itself and it's root system is developed, they are off and running, trying to become something Tarzan could use.

Anyway, It sounds like it was successful at establishing itself from an epiphytic mount. Yellow birch up in the north woods actually often do basically the same thing, colonizing old rotting stumps where moisture is constantly present, sending roots down to the ground. and then taking off. Eventually, the exposed roots become part of the trunk and support the tree when the stump rots away.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Because of that, I never tried another Nep. in a vivarium type setup... At the time I couldn't find any dwarf or miniature species that would stay small enough to be useful. Maybe there are some much smaller ones now.

In the coastal rainforest here, you can see hemlock trees with big trunk bases that split and even go partly sideways before going underground- still outlining the nurse logs and stumps they sprouted on. It's always interesting.


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

That's cool...You don't see that much in our hemlocks here, although I have seen young ones growing on the stumps...


----------

